# carb for my Ariens 932105



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

i want to replace the carb on my Ariens 8.5 hp, the tecumsah model# is LH318SA,its surges bad at idle,and pops out the muffler,under load it doesnt do it.I cleaned the carb,but it stills does it,it was pretty gunked up before i cleaned it.so i started pricing a new one,so far i checked Ebay,they have a bunch of chinese aftermarket ones for little as 15 bucks,to original equipment ones for around a 100 bucks,I know theres no comparison from o.e to chinese aftermarket,but i really dont want to spend over 100 for a new carb.should i take chance on a chinese one,or can i find a Tecumseh brand one cheaper than $100?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you possibly tried letting it sit in some sort of carb cleaner to make sure it is clean. did you also make sure to clean out the gas tank and fuel line at the same time? if you didn't clean out the fuel tank and fuel line then the carb could possibly have some more garbage in it.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

tank has been cleaned too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered using some tiny drill bits and reaming out the idle jet slightly?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have the same engine on an MTD, doing the same symptoms. I put a new carb on and it still hunts a little and pops slightly, out the exhaust. I'm going to check the flywheel key, to see if its slightly sheared first. If that's not it, The heads coming off next, to check the valves.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it like one of these carbs, plastic emulsion tube and hidden side jet?
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B
Ones I've worked on like this I found replacing the tube and o-rings needed. Carb cleaner kills the o-rings and the old ones never seat back correctly. I usually mess up the top edge of the tube trying to push them out and they're only $1.80 or so. The little idle pick up hidden in the body threads of the main center stalk of the carb is critical to get clean IMO(it's directly opposite the ball on the outside). I've started to just remove and replace welch plugs on these now. Makes getting all the little passages clear quickly, very easy to do. I was always shy of messing with those, but it's so simple to do.

Edit, you said tank was cleaned. I pull the fuel line at the carb with the fuel off, drain the old fuel, shut it back off and then put a cup of fresh fuel and then drain that into a white or clear container. Look for any black specs and if seen replace the fuel line. They rot from the inside and you just end up flowing particles back into a freshly cleaned carb wondering why it still gallops.


----------

